# Happy early birthday Riddle!



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Her official birthday isn't until Friday, but we decided to celebrate early since I had today off, and so did her auntie. So we took the dogs out! 

A little colder at the river than we expected- it was roasting at home!









But they got to chew on sticks:




































Then they had to pose and be pretty:



























Unfortunately, it was also BATH DAY. Riddle was not amused. Yes that is drool.









She kept stress yawning.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh the humanity! 


















All clean and dry!









Then they got "cake" at auntie's house! Ground sirloin, since Riddle can't have carbs anymore. 









And the final product of birthday celebrations:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pictures! They both look so happy and content. I just love the picture with the drool....priceless. :biggrin1:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy early birthday Riddle! Looks like it was a great day, bath time sure does suck but I love it when they run around the house all crazy afterward. You have two gorgeous dogs! They're in great shape!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Riddle too.
Wow, those dogs are in great shape, to think most of the dogs I see with those "head-types" are usually overweight, it seems so awkward seeing these 2.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Riddle!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Aww Happy early birthday... Today is my dogs first birthday


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

happy Birthday to Riddle  Great pics !! Looks like a great way to spend a pre-birthday bash. Must be birthday month for pooches....Reahven was 1 on tuesday.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

3Musketeers, that's because Riddle looks slightly like a bobblehead when she's a decent weight, lol. Stop over by the Pit Bull Forum someday though, or look up pics of some ADBA shows, and you'll see some RIPPED bullies that put lazy Riddle to shame. 

Love my Lab, I love the birthday pic in your sig! I thought about putting a candle in Riddle's, but I was too afraid she'd somehow end up eating it!


----------

